# Sticky  SHOPS delivering to Portugal



## siobhanwf

STARTING THIS THREAD TO HELP WITH A LIST OF SUPPLIERS WHO DELIVERY IN THE EU. Some of these site will also deliver worldwide. The cost given are those published on the websites for delivery to Portugal.

Hope it helps.


If you have a site you wish to add please do so.

*this is not a discussion thread just the name and cost if you know it please*


it would help if you put in the TITLE what speciality or goods they sell


----------



## siobhanwf

*CLOTHING and SHOES*

Official Pavers Shoes Website. Womens Shoes, Mens Shoes. Shoes, Boots, Trainers and Accessories.

http://www.Marksandspencer.com FLAT CHARGE £7.50

John Lewis | Furniture, TVs, Men's & Women's Clothing, Toys & More FLAT CHARGE £7.50

Shop Online for Big Brands & Designer Clothing - Delivery to Europe FLAT CHARGE €5

Womens Clothing | Ladies Fashion | Womens Plus Size Clothing – Roman Originals First Item £3.99 THEN £1.50 per item

Clothing at Tesco - Shop Online for the Latest Fashions and Styles FLAT RATE £6.95

SportsDirect.com - Trainers, Football Boots, Football Shirts, Running Shoes £8.99

Dorothy Perkins - Womens Clothing - Womens Fashion, Dresses, Maternity Clothes and Womens Shoes to buy online £6 NORMAL DELIVERY £8 Tracked and Faster

River Island £6.00

Topshop - Womens Clothing - Womens Fashion - Topshop £6.00

scotts Menswear - Buy Mens Designer Clothing Online | Brand Authority £4.99

http://www.cottontraders.co.uk/ £6.95 regardless of order size

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/info/delivery-and-returns International delivery charge £6.95 per order!


----------



## siobhanwf

*Vitamin & supplements*

Quality Glucosamine, Omega 3, Cod Liver Oil and Vitamins - Simply Supplements flat rate £8.25


i have stopped shopping here as they no longer have a FLAT RATE


----------



## siobhanwf

*Kitchen and household goods*

Lakeland, the home of creative kitchenware FLAT CHARGE 7.50stg


----------



## pandb

*clothes, shoes, toys etc*

Debenhams deliver to over 40 countries.

Debenhams International Delivery

Delivery to PT is £7.

They do not deliver furniture, electrical products or food items.

Women's, Men's & Kids Clothes, Shoes, Furniture & Gifts – Debenhams


----------



## siobhanwf

*Bedding*

Delivery Times for King of Cotton's Luxury Bed & Bathroom Linen £12 to EU


----------



## siobhanwf

*SPICES (hard to get spices)*

this is a useful one for 
delivery £6.95 up to £50 +£50 free

Buy Spices at UK Online spice shop Seasoned Pioneers - Spices, Herbs, Seasonings and Cooking Sauces



_Courtesy of CANOEMAN_


----------



## siobhanwf

*Cotton traders*

Hi, another for your list Cotton Traders deliver standard P&P of £6.95 regardless of order value

Cotton Traders - Buy Mens and Womens Casual Clothing, Formal Clothing, Rugby Shirts, and More


_Courtesy of CANOEMAN_ 

(Also added to clothing list)


----------



## siobhanwf

*Ladies and Mens Clothing*

Wool Overs Knitwear | Men's & Women's Jumpers, Cardigans, Sweaters | Wool Overs


Brilliant knitwear from cotton to wool incl silk mixes 


delivery costs Post and Delivery information | All you need to know | Wool Overs


----------



## travelling-man

Sausage & Burgers Casings, Skins and Seasonings 

Delivery is sometimes a little slow but tip top quality.


----------



## jellybean

*Health foods and supplements*



siobhanwf said:


> Quality Glucosamine, Omega 3, Cod Liver Oil and Vitamins - Simply Supplements flat rate £8.25


Holland and Barrett deliver to Portugal for a flat rate of £6.95 but they say they use DPD or Royal Mail Intl for delivery which means you might have to deal with the dreaded GLS. Be warned


----------



## oliveirinha

petshopbowl

Now that Amazon charge for delivery, I've found a good supplier of cheap pet food. Delivery to Portugal is £9.77 for up to 30 kilos. We ordered on Wednesday and parcel was delivered on Monday by Chronopost. Even with the delivery charge it was still cheaper to buy in bulk from them, than to buy here in Portugal (Old cat that has to have felix as good as it looks!!).

I also have a 5% discount code for 3 new customers, if anyone wants to try them out................I think they are trying to expand their business.


----------



## jellybean

oliveirinha said:


> petshopbowl
> 
> Now that Amazon charge for delivery, I've found a good supplier of cheap pet food. Delivery to Portugal is £9.77 for up to 30 kilos. We ordered on Wednesday and parcel was delivered on Monday by Chronopost. Even with the delivery charge it was still cheaper to buy in bulk from them, than to buy here in Portugal (Old cat that has to have felix as good as it looks!!).
> 
> I also have a 5% discount code for 3 new customers, if anyone wants to try them out................I think they are trying to expand their business.


Good timing! I was just about to order some more dog food from VetUK but they charge a huge £18.99 for delivery. So yes, I'd like to try these guys out. If I mention that you recommended them, do you get a discount too?


----------



## oliveirinha

jellybean said:


> Good timing! I was just about to order some more dog food from VetUK but they charge a huge £18.99 for delivery. So yes, I'd like to try these guys out. If I mention that you recommended them, do you get a discount too?


I'm not sure if we will also get a discount...........but it does say on the voucher that you need to give my email at checkout!


----------



## oliveirinha

I can't send pm's just yet, but will pm you your voucher code and my details...


----------



## oliveirinha

I still have 2 more vouchers left if anyone else is interested..


----------



## oliveirinha

Apologies to the administrator for making so many posts, but I've forgotten my previous log in details and don't want to give out my details on posts. 
Jellybean I will now pm you the details..


----------



## Veronica

The UK Abroad | Amazing Discounts From UK High Street Stores | That Deliver Abroad

This site has lists and links to many UK companies who deliver abroad.


----------



## jellybean

oliveirinha said:


> Apologies to the administrator for making so many posts, but I've forgotten my previous log in details and don't want to give out my details on posts.
> Jellybean I will now pm you the details..


Thanks! They have a wide range of food and the site is easy to use so I've placed my order - 2 x 15kg bags of dry dog food for just £9.77 delivery. Thanks for the heads up - and the voucher code


----------



## In 2 bikes

IKEA Portugal..

It appears there are 3 of them in PT, our nearest being in Porto, 130 kilometres away. They do not do internet purchasing. So we thought we'd have a day out and have a look. After 3 and half hours browsing ( for a bed ) we finally went to the till to place our order.

Our item, and bits, came to 1000 euros. Now we knew delivery isn't free but over 200 Euros ! Ouch. Furthermore they insisted we collect the bed, a huge solid pine thing, and place it in the 'to deliver area' in the store. We pointed out it must weigh 100 kilos and is a King size. It would be next to comical to trolley it through the one way aisles knee capping other customers. They agreed it would be difficult and said they would put it downstairs...........for 30 Euros.

The result.. a whole day wasted. I am not paying jut short of 300 Euros for IKEA to move a bed in the store and deliver it ( yes I know it's 80 miles,,,,,,but?)

On a lighter note..

I needed some parts for my motorcycle. *Wemoto.com* , a U.K. company, are truly awesome. My internet order was placed and within 20 minutes the items were marked as despatched and a matching email from Parcel Force came to me with a tracking number. Postage was £11 but considering the weight of the items, that would be a cheap delivery even inside the U.K.


----------



## JohnBoy

In 2 bikes said:


> IKEA Portugal..
> 
> the items were marked as despatched and a matching email from Parcel Force came to me with a tracking number. Postage was £11 but considering the weight of the items, that would be a cheap delivery even inside the U.K.


Blow the delivery charge from Ikea, I'd be feeling more peed off coughing up €30 to have them move it around the shop. How much a kilometre does that work out to!

I can only imagine how impressed you are with the service that you have received from Wemoto but do not blame them for what is about to happen next.

Parcel Force = GLS = massive delay in delivery, if at all.

Best of luck!


----------



## In 2 bikes

I have to say Wemoto's parcel came two days ago. I think that was five days in total. But....every cloud has a wet lining. One of the parts ordered and sent is the wrong one. Another Homer Simpson Doh !!


----------



## In 2 bikes

Forgot to say if you have a Jom nearby (ish) they are fantastic for choice, quality, and delivery pertaining to house furniture, beds, lighting and other blingy baubles for your domicile.


----------



## Amy000

Not sure is mentioned: 

Holland & Barret- supplements, health foods, special diet. 
International delivery charge £6.95 (including Republic of Ireland and Channel Islands). Overseas orders are delivered by Royal Mail or DPD. Please allow 10 working days for delivery.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Marks and spencers*

Have free delivery until the end of September for orders over £75 instead of the normal charge of £7.50 per order


----------



## siobhanwf

siobhanwf said:


> Quality Glucosamine, Omega 3, Cod Liver Oil and Vitamins - Simply Supplements flat rate £8.25




SIMPLY SUPPLEMENTS NO LONGER OFFER A FLAT RATE.
did a sample order of £75 and delivery would be £25.87 

just emailing to say why I will no longer use them

They had online chat..... answer----
’m terribly sorry to hear that you are unhappy regarding the postage charges, for deliveries outside of the UK.
Unfortunately we no longer set the charges for any delivery out of the UK, these are all now set via the Royal Mail guidelines.

Each order will differ, as the price of each parcel depends on the total weight of the parcel. 

I then pointed out the H & B charges

International delivery charge £6.95 (including Republic of Ireland and Channel Islands). Overseas orders are delivered by Royal Mail or DPD. Please allow 10 working days for delivery.

REPLY..... I do apologise as the postage is already set we are unable to amend this so I do apologise



My average order was £150!!


----------



## JohnBoy

That is so annoying Siobhan and I can imagine how you feel. Why don't they just tell the truth, which will be more along the lines of their contract with Royal Mail being cancelled for one reason or another.

I have used Natures Best in the past. There is a delivery charge of 10% with a discount of £10 on any order from £100 to £199. Order over £200 and the discount goes to £30. Plus, once they have your email address you will receive discount vouchers from time to time.


----------



## LooseBoots

*Clothes and Household*

House of Fraser have delivered here. Charges start at £5.00

Also

Achica deliver . Charges start at £9.00


----------



## nellieK

*john Lewis no delivery*

I just checked out the John Lewis site and there is no international delivery on many electrical goods even the TVs


----------



## JohnBoy

siobhanwf said:


> Lakeland, the home of creative kitchenware FLAT CHARGE 7.50stg


This was posted by Siobhán back in 2012 and the postage is still only £7.50.

I placed an order with Lakeland a couple of weeks ago which went pear-shaped either at the Gatwick or Lisbon facilities of DHL.

Nevertheless, as soon as I made Lakeland aware that there was a problem, they swung into action and sent a replacement without waiting for any enquiry to take place. They could obviously see from the tracking service that I had not received the item, so acted immediately. The prompt attention, friendly, professional service and communication skills of all the staff involved, will ensure that I shop with them again. They even called me twice on my PT mobile to check progress of the matter!

Now I'm off to play with my new toy. Please PM with your favourite slow-cooker recipes!


----------



## nandnjudge2

Depending on how much you spend Amazon Spain will now deliver FREE to Portugal. I recently replaced all of our kitchen pots and pans and electrical gadgets from Amazon.es at hefty discounts compared to buying from the UK topping it all with free delivery a few days after the orders were placed. Amazon Spain is really getting it's act together with regard to the Portuguese market


----------



## JohnBoy

nandnjudge2 said:


> Depending on how much you spend Amazon Spain will now deliver FREE to Portugal. I recently replaced all of our kitchen pots and pans and electrical gadgets from Amazon.es at hefty discounts compared to buying from the UK topping it all with free delivery a few days after the orders were placed. Amazon Spain is really getting it's act together with regard to the Portuguese market



That's great news thanks and the minimum spend for the majority of products is only €29.


----------



## geological

Uniqlo - great for underwear
uniqlo.com/eu/en/home?customCountryFlag=PT

UPS* from Germany. Prices sometimes cheaper than in UK. Free delivery sometimes if over certain amount. I got it paying over 50€ before Xmas. 

* Slight problem in that on the UPS website the address was truncated so the full location of our apartment was not shown. The package was correctly labelled though.


----------



## Zola

*Amazon on line*

I've been shopping from Amazon DE in Germany. It recently put its site up in English too.

I had problems with a shipment from the USA with Amazon, so will order only from the German one. If I feel adventurous, I may order from the Spanish site.


----------



## JohnBoy

Zola said:


> I've been shopping from Amazon DE in Germany. It recently put its site up in English too.
> 
> I had problems with a shipment from the USA with Amazon, so will order only from the German one. If I feel adventurous, I may order from the Spanish site.


Adventure not needed Zola. If you can use Amazon the. es site is no different other than in general the prices are cheaper than from Germany.


----------



## siobhanwf

Zola said:


> I've been shopping from Amazon DE in Germany. It recently put its site up in English too.
> 
> I had problems with a shipment from the USA with Amazon, so will order only from the German one. If I feel adventurous, I may order from the Spanish site.



It`s worthwhile when you have found something on the Amazon.de site to check and see if it is available on the ES site as well.
Most com from a central warehouse anywayvb


----------



## Mac62

Hi folks,

Does anyone know if Amazon Prime, which is here in the States and includes free shipping, Amazon video, books and other goodies, is available through either Amazon.es or Amazon.de? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnBoy

Mac62 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Does anyone know if Amazon Prime, which is here in the States and includes free shipping, Amazon video, books and other goodies, is available through either Amazon.es or Amazon.de?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Prime is certainly available on both the .es and .de versions of the Amazon website. Whether they would include free delivery to Portugal is another matter. 

Amazon.es do make free deliveries to Portugal on a large number of items so long as your order is over 29 euro.


----------



## Mac62

Ok, cheers JohnBoy.


----------



## zakooo

only problem with the es amazon is its not got an english option unlike the de one.


----------



## JohnBoy

zakooo said:


> only problem with the es amazon is its not got an english option unlike the de one.


Maybe not but it translates easily if you use Chrome as your browser.


----------

